# Pastrami from Scratch -- using -- Pops Brining Method --



## daveomak (Sep 25, 2011)

I think it was my last batch of Pastrami using a commercial corned beef, I was griping about having to pay XXX $/pound for the brining liquid while purchasing the beef... seemed like a waste of $$ plus I thought making Strami from scratch was no biggee...and I could control all the details..  Well, here it is..

Pops has been on here with his Approved liquid brine/inject recipe... Since he is really close to "Mr Go To Guy, and highly respected throughout the meat industry and here on the SMF, I succumed to his wisdom and ventured forth...

1/2 gal water

4 T CB pepper

3 T thyme

6 bay leaves crumpled

1 tsp ground cloves

3 heads garlic

1 1/2 C brown  sugar

1 1/2 C pickeling salt

Simmer the above, add the spices and herbs, and cool

Add 1 1/2 gal cold water and

2 T cure #1 

As a note: the spices should have been roasted in a frying pan to bring out the oils and intensified the flavor in a different profile.. Gettin' old...forgot this step..

I thought it could use more salt... Bride said it was perfect.... It was perfect...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The meat was weighed down, to keep it submerged, using a zip bag with brine in it.







Removed from the pickle at day 16... Rinsed thoroughly and patted dry...







Ground whole fresh spices using a blade coffee grinder... wish I had a burr grinder... maybe in late

December..(hahaha)...

6 T coriander.. from my cilantro plants that went to seed

4 T tellichery pepper corns

3 tsp garlic powder... ground from my dried garlic I grow (6 tsp would have been better)

4 tsp yellow mustard seed

2 tsp pickeling salt (I figured there was enough salt in the brine.. ended up being right...)

1/4 C Demerara sugar

Did not use all the rub.. about 1/4 left.....







Overnight in the cooler.... Into the highly modified MES 30 on the porch... 

2 hours at 125 with all vents open... up to 200 for 8 hours using pellets with alder, mesquite and hickory chips on top of the pellets... IT 135... down to 170 for overnight... no foil.. no pan.. top damper open wide and chip drawer pulled out 1 inch to let moisture out....

The salt in the brine kept the meat moist... along with keeping the temp low... final IT was 163 at 6am...







Sliced and ready for sammies... Pops your brine/pump recipe is now my standard go to thing..

Thanks much for your wisdom...

Bride said the strami was really good... that is all that matters... end of discussion...







More sandwich meat at an incredibly lower cost than store bought....

As good as, if not better flavor.... and I know what is in it.... love, patience and help from my

friends here...  Don't get any better than that...







Thanks for lookin'... by the way..those bags are from a new supplier.. the bags are  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   in my book...

Dave


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks tasty Dave!


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2011)

I love that stuff and you did a great job !!!!


----------



## woundedyak (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice work. Noting better then some good O'L home made lovestrami


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks great Dave!!!

  Craig


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome color in that strami................Bet it tasted great


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 25, 2011)

"Sliced and ready for sammies... Pops your brine/pump recipe is now my standard go to thing..

Thanks much for your wisdom...

Bride said the strami was really good... that is all that matters... end of discussion..."

As long as she is happy, we're all happy!  Glad you enjoyed it!  Dad would toss all the left over roast beefs (boneless rolled rib, rump and shoulder roasts) into a bucket every Saturday night and corned them in his brine, always had a constant supply of it!  I'm just relaying on all his wisdoms, and so glad I found this forum so that I could before it all would have been lost!


----------



## venture (Sep 25, 2011)

Great job Dave!  Strami made me hungry.

Pops, thanks to you, the wisdom of your dad and yourself will live on for generations to come.  But only because you chose to share it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> As long as she is happy, we're all happy!  Glad you enjoyed it!  Dad would toss all the left over roast beefs (boneless rolled rib, rump and shoulder roasts) into a bucket every Saturday night and corned them in his brine, always had a constant supply of it!  I'm just relaying on all his wisdoms, and so glad I found this forum so that I could before it all would have been lost!


Pops, Evening.... So much to learn and so little time... I thank you for sharing the lost art of meat processing through your families eyes... and from the heart... There are many avid listeners waiting for the next episode...


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 26, 2011)

That looks awesome and I'll bet it tastes even better 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     I agree Pops is a wealth of knowledge and we really benefit from his sharing


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2011)

Great job on the pastrami Dave!

The color looks perfect!


----------



## slownlow (Sep 26, 2011)

looks awesome.   Nice Job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2011)

That All looks Outstanding Dave!!!

Thanks for showing!

Bear


----------



## jak757 (Sep 26, 2011)

Outstanding Dave!  I've made pastrami using the store bought corned beef -- it was good -- but this has got to be better.  I need to do this!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## moikel (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks great,16 days seems a long soak.Is there a formula you use time to weight?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Looks great,16 days seems a long soak.Is there a formula you use time to weight?


I do not have the smarts to figure this stuff out... I rely on the experts... Food and health safety should be left to the experts...

I either use the USDA guidelines, Wedliny Domowe, Susan Minor, Rytek Kutas or _POPS Family recipes that have been approved by meat inspectors and laboratories to insure wholesomeness_....

Here are the guidelines I go by...... There are other threads where pops has been kind enough share his professional recipes...

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

 FIXME: needs styling from "post-user-info"
Pops6927 
OTBS, SMF Premier Member, Resident Meathead, Trusted Authority





 
*online*

1,996 Posts. Joined 7/2008
Location: Fort Worth, Tx.
 
real simple curing brine:

 for every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)

1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji]

1 cup brown sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar mix

1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt

stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in

weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed

Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.

You can add any other flavorings you'd like, this is just the basic curing brine. 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce.  The maximum concentration allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine (24 lbs.per 100 gallons: 16 oz. x 24 = 384 ounces, 1/100th is 3.84 ounces).  You can experiment with different concentrations as long as you keep it between those parameters:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Awesome looking Pastrami, Dave.*

*Mind sharing the bag supplier?     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*JC*


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> *Awesome looking Pastrami, Dave.*
> 
> *Mind sharing the bag supplier?
> 
> ...


Not at all.... Simple started the great migration to this new supplier...

_Originally Posted by *Lisa Bilotta*  __


_

_Thank you so much for the kind words.  I am the owner of Vacuum Sealers Unlimited, and about 95% of our customers are former FoodSaver or Seal a Meal bag users.  We have new discount codes available all of the time for our repeat customers and people who call me from this forum.  Our number is 661-332-5631._

_Thanks again,_

_Lisa_

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com

Originally Posted by *simple*  



 

I've been using these folks for my vacuum rolls.  Prices better than buying from WallyWorld or the mfr.  Two different quality levels on the bags.  Never had any problems with bad seals or anything else. Great service, too!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 27, 2011)

Dave this is a nice pastrami nice color too  i love it.Well done my Friend


----------



## jpsmoke (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the promocode Lisa looking forward to trying your bags.


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 16, 2015)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>JA</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   <w:UseFELayout/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="276">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

I decided to use this thread to do my first pastrami…..except I used a corned beef brisket that I had in the refrigerator to start with.  I used the rub recipe:

6 T coriander

4 T tellichery pepper corns

3 tsp. garlic powder)

4 tsp. yellow mustard powder

2 tsp. pickling salt

1/4 C Brown sugar 1 cup

4 T paprika

I also slathered the corned beef in yellow mustard (found that somewhere else on the site)

Let it rest overnight in the refrigerator and began the smoking process in the morning.

About 0800 I started the process of bringing the smoker on-line.  Started my MES 40 at 130 so that it could warm up and begin to draw.  (I also have cut a whole in my garage door where I have a 4 foot section of 3” pipe as a smoke stack….that way I can smoke in all kinds of weather)

Fired up my A-MAZE-N pellet burner and around 0830 put the pastrami (46DIT)(that Submarine shorthand for 46 deg. internal temperature).  I raised the temp of the MES to 150 and started the countdown.  After 4 hours of fighting to keep the smoke going (which you guys eventually helped to solve) I raised the MES to 180 deg. 100DIT. After 2 more hours of good smoke the MES was raised to 200 deg.  I kept the smoke going and I raised the MES to 240 deg. as the pastrami was at 135DIT.   Sat back and watched the Hockey game and awaited a 170DIT…got it midway in the 3[sup]rd[/sup] period went out and took it off, wrapped it in aluminum foil and put it in the refrig till today.

Here is what it looked like before slicing…..top view and side view (should not have rapped it as the bark was "soggy"...learned a lesson there)













pastrami top view.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Feb 16, 2015


















pastrami side view.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Feb 16, 2015






Here is what it looked like after slicing….(BTW changed the blade on my Chef 165 to the smooth blade and it worked well….lesson learned,,,,cut the slices thinner,…I think it is too thick. 













165 slicer and pastrami.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Feb 16, 2015


















Pastrami slices first batch.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Feb 16, 2015






As a side....I also smoked 2 pieces of Coho salmon that we ate for dinner since the smoker was going.....put it in and took out with it was 134DIT....man was that good

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>JA</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   <w:UseFELayout/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="276">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

Started my first corned beef from this recipe too….only differenc in this brine:

1/2 gal water

4 T CB pepper

3 T thyme

6 bay leaves crumpled

1 tsp. ground cloves

3 WHOLE heads of garlic

1 1/2 C brown sugar

1 1/2 C pickling salt

Simmer the above, add the spices and herbs, and cool

Add 1 1/2 gal cold water and

2 T cure #

Made the brine….I added one cup of pickling spice (hope it wasn't a mistake)













Pop's and Dave's brine .JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Feb 16, 2015






Put it in my walk-in refrigerator (my deck) to cool













Brine in my walkin refrig.jpg



__ torp3t3d0
__ Feb 16, 2015






and then added it to a 4lbs 2 oz. brisket













4 lb beef brisket.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Feb 16, 2015






EndFragment

put it in the refrigerator for 14 days













Brisket in Brine.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Feb 16, 2015






I plan to let it cure for 14 days and then make corned beef and cabbage for St Patricks Day with it...hope it's OK!

EndFragment


----------



## daveomak (Feb 16, 2015)

It will probably be better than store bought.....


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 17, 2015)

made a toasted sandwich with sou9p last night for dinner (wife was away with kids) and it was great!!!


----------



## dert (Mar 2, 2016)

Researching more recipes...

Doing two tonight... I'll cut a chunk off for corned beef on saint Patrick's day for my bride ...as I don't care for the un-smoked version.

I'll bring you a sample pack of pastrami next time I'm in Omak!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 3, 2016)

Excellent...   I'm waiting......


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Mar 4, 2016)

When making homemade pastrami from scratch, is it best to use a whole packer or flat only brisket?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 5, 2016)

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> When making homemade pastrami from scratch, is it best to use a whole packer or flat only brisket?


Personally I think the best pastrami comes from the point. I usually use the flat for corned beef.

Why not start your own thread with this question in the General Discussion section. I'm sure you will get a lot of replies.

Al


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Mar 8, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Personally I think the best pastrami comes from the point. I usually use the flat for corned beef.
> 
> Why not start your own thread with this question in the General Discussion section. I'm sure you will get a lot of replies.
> 
> Al


Will do, thanks.  With that said, just so I am clear, you are saying  you like the end of the brisket with the most fat and the part that gets used for burnt ends for pastrami?

Thanks again. :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2016)

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> Will do, thanks.  With that said, just so I am clear, you are saying  you like the end of the brisket with the most fat and the part that gets used for burnt ends for pastrami?
> 
> Thanks again. :)


That's correct, it stays much juicier when smoking it. The other end or flat can easily dry out while smoking and IMHO is better suited for a crock pot to make corned beef.

Al


----------



## griffeyt (Feb 12, 2017)

Dave - That looks delicious!  Thanks for the recipe and your method.  Picked up a 4.5lb brisket flat and put it in Pop's brine with your spice additions.  Tasted the brine before putting in the pink salt.  If the final outcome tastes as good as the brine, I'll be a very happy camper.  Thanks for sharing!

Terry


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2017)

It should be great...  Let us know how it turned out.....

Dave


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 13, 2017)

I just saw this thread and read trough it, Thx for sharing this with us Dave and Pops, I am putting this on my list for what I have to do this spring after I get the smoker built...... Awesome recipe.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 4, 2017)

Question I know that TQ has both #1 & #2 cure in it so what ratio of TQ would you use in place of #1 in this recipe.

Warren


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 4, 2017)

Just saw a show on tv they made pastrami bacon from a pork belly. 
They had it set up for 10 day cure but made it faster by injecting some of the cure into the belly. 5 days.. then they dry it and smoked it. Cut thick slices and fried it. made a BLT . Lol


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Question I know that TQ has both #1 & #2 cure in it so what ratio of TQ would you use in place of #1 in this recipe.
> 
> Warren


Well, I would not use TQ...   Get some cure #1...   TQ has both nitrite and nitrate in it...   Nitrate is used to long term cure meats that will NOT be cooked...  It must be converted to nitrite by bacteria that is naturally occurring in meats...  That takes months...   the nitrite in TQ is there for the immediate meat curing while the good bacteria take hold...

Besides that, TQ is about 99% salt minus the sugar and fillers....   0.5% nitrite and 0.5% nitrate...  cure #1 is 6.25% nitrite...   Sooooo, you need to add 12.5 the cure #1 in the form of TQ to get the proper amount of nitrite into the meat...  That makes for a lot of salt....

Cure #1 is added at a rate of 1.1 grams per pound of meat to get approx. 150 ish Ppm nitrite.... 

You would have to add 12.5 grams of TQ per pound of meat to get  150 ish Ppm nitrite...  That numbers out to about 2.7% salt.....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks Dave have trouble finding the cures around here use to able to get salt peter but that's even hard to find now. I have a recipe that doesn't call for any cure and it works pretty good I've done deer roast in it. It has juniper berries in it makes a great taste. Maybe I should post it sometime.

Warren


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks Dave have trouble finding the cures around here use to able to get salt peter but that's even hard to find now. I have a recipe that doesn't call for any cure and it works pretty good I've done deer roast in it. It has juniper berries in it makes a great taste. Maybe I should post it sometime.
> 
> Warren


Smoking meats without nitrite can be dangerous.....   click below for cure #1...

https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=cure+#1


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 5, 2017)

This is where I get mine from, usually 4 or 5 - 1 lb. bags at a time.  You do have to pay for shipping, but I've ordered from them for years and years.  They are dependable and deliver good product.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=237_12&products_id=56


----------



## daveomak (Sep 5, 2017)

A better price....   Dave


----------



## daveomak (Sep 25, 2011)

I think it was my last batch of Pastrami using a commercial corned beef, I was griping about having to pay XXX $/pound for the brining liquid while purchasing the beef... seemed like a waste of $$ plus I thought making Strami from scratch was no biggee...and I could control all the details..  Well, here it is..

Pops has been on here with his Approved liquid brine/inject recipe... Since he is really close to "Mr Go To Guy, and highly respected throughout the meat industry and here on the SMF, I succumed to his wisdom and ventured forth...

1/2 gal water

4 T CB pepper

3 T thyme

6 bay leaves crumpled

1 tsp ground cloves

3 heads garlic

1 1/2 C brown  sugar

1 1/2 C pickeling salt

Simmer the above, add the spices and herbs, and cool

Add 1 1/2 gal cold water and

2 T cure #1 

As a note: the spices should have been roasted in a frying pan to bring out the oils and intensified the flavor in a different profile.. Gettin' old...forgot this step..

I thought it could use more salt... Bride said it was perfect.... It was perfect...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The meat was weighed down, to keep it submerged, using a zip bag with brine in it.







Removed from the pickle at day 16... Rinsed thoroughly and patted dry...







Ground whole fresh spices using a blade coffee grinder... wish I had a burr grinder... maybe in late

December..(hahaha)...

6 T coriander.. from my cilantro plants that went to seed

4 T tellichery pepper corns

3 tsp garlic powder... ground from my dried garlic I grow (6 tsp would have been better)

4 tsp yellow mustard seed

2 tsp pickeling salt (I figured there was enough salt in the brine.. ended up being right...)

1/4 C Demerara sugar

Did not use all the rub.. about 1/4 left.....







Overnight in the cooler.... Into the highly modified MES 30 on the porch... 

2 hours at 125 with all vents open... up to 200 for 8 hours using pellets with alder, mesquite and hickory chips on top of the pellets... IT 135... down to 170 for overnight... no foil.. no pan.. top damper open wide and chip drawer pulled out 1 inch to let moisture out....

The salt in the brine kept the meat moist... along with keeping the temp low... final IT was 163 at 6am...







Sliced and ready for sammies... Pops your brine/pump recipe is now my standard go to thing..

Thanks much for your wisdom...

Bride said the strami was really good... that is all that matters... end of discussion...







More sandwich meat at an incredibly lower cost than store bought....

As good as, if not better flavor.... and I know what is in it.... love, patience and help from my

friends here...  Don't get any better than that...







Thanks for lookin'... by the way..those bags are from a new supplier.. the bags are  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   in my book...

Dave


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks tasty Dave!


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2011)

I love that stuff and you did a great job !!!!


----------



## woundedyak (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice work. Noting better then some good O'L home made lovestrami


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks great Dave!!!

  Craig


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome color in that strami................Bet it tasted great


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 25, 2011)

"Sliced and ready for sammies... Pops your brine/pump recipe is now my standard go to thing..

Thanks much for your wisdom...

Bride said the strami was really good... that is all that matters... end of discussion..."

As long as she is happy, we're all happy!  Glad you enjoyed it!  Dad would toss all the left over roast beefs (boneless rolled rib, rump and shoulder roasts) into a bucket every Saturday night and corned them in his brine, always had a constant supply of it!  I'm just relaying on all his wisdoms, and so glad I found this forum so that I could before it all would have been lost!


----------



## venture (Sep 25, 2011)

Great job Dave!  Strami made me hungry.

Pops, thanks to you, the wisdom of your dad and yourself will live on for generations to come.  But only because you chose to share it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> As long as she is happy, we're all happy!  Glad you enjoyed it!  Dad would toss all the left over roast beefs (boneless rolled rib, rump and shoulder roasts) into a bucket every Saturday night and corned them in his brine, always had a constant supply of it!  I'm just relaying on all his wisdoms, and so glad I found this forum so that I could before it all would have been lost!


Pops, Evening.... So much to learn and so little time... I thank you for sharing the lost art of meat processing through your families eyes... and from the heart... There are many avid listeners waiting for the next episode...


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 26, 2011)

That looks awesome and I'll bet it tastes even better 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     I agree Pops is a wealth of knowledge and we really benefit from his sharing


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2011)

Great job on the pastrami Dave!

The color looks perfect!


----------



## slownlow (Sep 26, 2011)

looks awesome.   Nice Job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2011)

That All looks Outstanding Dave!!!

Thanks for showing!

Bear


----------



## jak757 (Sep 26, 2011)

Outstanding Dave!  I've made pastrami using the store bought corned beef -- it was good -- but this has got to be better.  I need to do this!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## moikel (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks great,16 days seems a long soak.Is there a formula you use time to weight?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Looks great,16 days seems a long soak.Is there a formula you use time to weight?


I do not have the smarts to figure this stuff out... I rely on the experts... Food and health safety should be left to the experts...

I either use the USDA guidelines, Wedliny Domowe, Susan Minor, Rytek Kutas or _POPS Family recipes that have been approved by meat inspectors and laboratories to insure wholesomeness_....

Here are the guidelines I go by...... There are other threads where pops has been kind enough share his professional recipes...

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

 FIXME: needs styling from "post-user-info"
Pops6927 
OTBS, SMF Premier Member, Resident Meathead, Trusted Authority





 
*online*

1,996 Posts. Joined 7/2008
Location: Fort Worth, Tx.
 
real simple curing brine:

 for every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/3 - 1 cup sea salt (depending if you're on a lo-salt diet)

1 cup granulated sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji]

1 cup brown sugar or Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] brown sugar mix

1 tbsp cure no. 1 pink salt

stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat, inject if necessary to cure from inside-out as well as outside-in

weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed

Curing times vary with meat, but generally overnight to 2-3 days for chickens and turkeys, 8-10 days buckboard bacon, 10-14 days belly bacon, pork shoulder, whole butts, 3-4 weeks whole hams, 10-20 days corned beef (fresh beef roasts, briskets, rolled rib roasts, etc.)   If whole muscle is more than 2" thick, then inject so it can cure i/o as well as o/i, and/or in and around bone structures, etc.

You can add any other flavorings you'd like, this is just the basic curing brine. 1 heaping tablespoon of cure is about 1 ounce.  The maximum concentration allowed safely is 3.84 ounces per 1 gallon of brine (24 lbs.per 100 gallons: 16 oz. x 24 = 384 ounces, 1/100th is 3.84 ounces).  You can experiment with different concentrations as long as you keep it between those parameters:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Awesome looking Pastrami, Dave.*

*Mind sharing the bag supplier?     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*JC*


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2011)

JC1947 said:


> *Awesome looking Pastrami, Dave.*
> 
> *Mind sharing the bag supplier?
> 
> ...


Not at all.... Simple started the great migration to this new supplier...

_Originally Posted by *Lisa Bilotta*  __


_

_Thank you so much for the kind words.  I am the owner of Vacuum Sealers Unlimited, and about 95% of our customers are former FoodSaver or Seal a Meal bag users.  We have new discount codes available all of the time for our repeat customers and people who call me from this forum.  Our number is 661-332-5631._

_Thanks again,_

_Lisa_

http://VacuumSealersUnlimited.com

Originally Posted by *simple*  



 

I've been using these folks for my vacuum rolls.  Prices better than buying from WallyWorld or the mfr.  Two different quality levels on the bags.  Never had any problems with bad seals or anything else. Great service, too!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 27, 2011)

Dave this is a nice pastrami nice color too  i love it.Well done my Friend


----------

